# Hows the Surf Fishing Been?



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

Heading down to Myrtle Beach in a couple weeks, how has the fishing been? Specifically surf fishing.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

same as always...


----------



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

Horrible.


----------



## wood (Jul 16, 2012)

Well that report makes me feel better. I fished most every day last week and only caught 2 undersized Pomps, one Bluefish, and three sharks, the largest about 10lbs. I used Sand Fleas, caught lots of nice sized fleas. Caught plenty of Finger Mullet in the surf, caught no fish with them, dead or alive. Sharks came off larger store bought cut Mullet.


----------



## jmbush01 (Jun 25, 2012)

I fished the surf just North of Apache pier (like literally, could have tangled lines with the guys on the pier [not really though]) from August 2nd till the 12th and had barely any luck. 3 sharks (sharpnose maybe?), a stingray, and a sand dollar (on a spoon that I let sink before retrieving) were all that was caught in the surf. My girlfriend and I each caught a flounder, mine being 19" and hers at 15", in the small inlet near ocean annie's. My girlfriend also snagged a sea turtle on its arm in this inlet. The turtle happened to have a hook in the same arm, less than an inch away. Weird. I also caught a toadfish in this location.


----------



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

Sounds about right.Horrible.


----------



## Volfan28 (Jul 30, 2008)

Horrible is right!


----------



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, thats not what I want to hear. Got a week to pick up


----------



## jmbush01 (Jun 25, 2012)

Is it seriously that bad all year round? Even during the mullet run? That really bums me out because my family has a place in Kingston Plantation. 

At least that gives me the hope that I could do relatively well in a better location.

How far North and South do they pump the beach with sand? It can't be _too_ far to the nearest beach with some structure and good fishing..


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Its all about structure and other than piers and the jetty I would think thats it.


----------



## Stingray19 (Aug 15, 2010)

jmbush01 said:


> Is it seriously that bad all year round? Even during the mullet run?


Well, whenever I'm in MB, its during the mullet run, and we always catch a lot of fish, so imo, no


----------



## jmbush01 (Jun 25, 2012)

Stingray19 said:


> Well, whenever I'm in MB, its during the mullet run, and we always catch a lot of fish, so imo, no


Oh thank God. When are the mullet normally running in MB? Second or third week in September?

@danman, I was fishing the surf, but I was so close to the pier that I would have expected to receive some benefit from its structure. From what I heard not much was being caught that week on the Apache Pier either. 

I've got fairly good freshwater fishing near me (I live right near the Chattahoochee river, which is stocked with over 1 million trout every year), but I am hooked (pun intended ) on saltwater fishing now. I am taking all Tuesday/Thursday classes at UGA in hopes that I can take a 4 day weekend or two when the mullet start running


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

well, don't go overboard on saltwater gear (size ) unless you hook a shark , a medium (8 ft to 10ft) rod with about 12 to 17 lb test on a medium size reel will do JMO...maybe others will chime


----------

